# Polygonum sp "Sao Paulo"



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

POLYGONUM SP. 'SAO PAULO'
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=243&category=genus&spec=Polygonum

This was growing in my Paludarium, and it decided to flower. ;-)


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, congrats. It looks great; good going to get it to flower.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice. i got mine to flower too.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

It won't be long, those buds will bloom! Nice pics btw...


----------

